# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Laat slapen

## tekki

Hallo,

Ik heb slaap problemen.
Als ik in bed lig kan ik maar niet in slaap komen!
Ik blijf zo drie uur wakker en ben dan druk aan het denken en bewegen...
Nogal gek begin ik hier wel zo'n beetje van te worden haha :Big Grin: 
Meestal ga ik pas rond 2 of 4 uur naar bed omdat ik barst van de energie.
En ook als ik dan naar bed ga voel ik de energie nog door me lichaam stromen.
Ik doe weinig aan beweging, zal dat het probleem zijn?
Of heb ik gewoon weinig slaap nodig?
Iemand met dit probleem?

Groetjes,

Tekki

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dat ook helaas...
Ik heb enorme inslaapproblemen...lig te woelen en te piekeren,kan mijn 'plekje' niet vinden,etc...terwijl ik toch doodmoe ben!
Helpt een 'blokje om' voor het slapen gaan niet als je zegt dat je 'barst van de energie'?
Ontspanningsoefeningen? Geen TV/PC een uur voordat je gaat slapen? Lezen voor je gaat slapen?
Ik heb eens een tip gekregen van iemand wat mij een tijdje geholpen heeft:
Als je in bed gaat liggen meteen aan 'zwart' gaan denken...zwart zien,denken,voelen...
In het begin even lastig,maar het hielp mij wel een tijdje!

Sterkte!

----------


## Petra717

Hoi hoi, 

Hier nog één die zich kan aansluiten bij de slechte inslaao komers:S... 

Bij mij is het zo, dat de oorzaak bekend is, maar het moeilijk is om het te veranderen. Krijg nu ontspanningsoefeningen en AD (geen slaappillen omdat die verslavend kunnen werken en AD wegens mijn gemoedstoestand). 
Het slapen gaat nu met ups & downs.. maar over het algemeen wil het nog niet echt lukken :Frown: . 
Soms wordt ik hier echt moedeloos van, dan wil ik gewoon zo graag slapen dat het juist daarom niet lukt of dan ga ik me afvragen of ik óóit wel weer eens gewoon snel zou kunnen inslapen en dan een heerlijke lange slaap zonder tig keer wakker te worden :Confused: .

We keep on trying...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zet 'm op! en sterkte
Knuffel,
petra

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi tekkie, 
misschien is het inderdaad een goed idee om eerst eens te ontspannen vor het slapen gaan 
en mischien een keer met je huisarts er over hebben miscchien kan hij of zij je nog wat goede tips geven. ik weet dat hier in nl bij de albertheijn een speciale melk is voor het slapen gaan(weet niet welk merk maar er zit een bepaalde stof in wardoor je lekker rustig word) een kennis drinkt dat.
zelf heb ik gelukkig absoluut geen last van inslaap problemen, me hoofd raakt het kussen en binnen 5 minuten lig ik te snurken.....
hopelijk heb je er wat aan en veel suc6

groetjes Sanne

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi alle niet slapers,

Zet een half uur voor je slapen gaat de TV/PC uit. Doe nog wat rustige dingetjes zoals kleding klaar leggen, wat opruimen, briefje schrijven van wat er nog gebeuren moet de volgende dag, zodat het rustig wordt in je hoofd. Maak er een ritueel van: tandenpoetsen enz. Slaapkamer fris houden, een goed bed hebben. Als je ligt: span alle spieren één voor één aan en laat los ( goed los ), begin bij je voeten en eindig met je hoofd, gezichtsspieren/mond slap laten hangen. Bedenk dat je lekker op het strand ligt en de warme zon schijnt op je gezicht. Hou alles ontspannen en doezel weg......
Van te voren zou je nog iets van Melatonine 1 mg. kunnen gebruiken bv. : Nachtrust van de HEMA of van Lucovitaal nachtrusttabletten. Ook van New Chapter zijn er tabletten die hop, valeriaan en andere natuurlijke middelen bevatten.
Veel succes!
Annette M.

----------


## Agnes574

Helemaal mee eens Annette!!
Enkel één dingetje...specialisten zeggen één uur (ipv een half) voor het slapengaan pc en tv uit te zetten...blijkbaar heb je één uur nodig om daarvan 'af te kicken'..  :Stick Out Tongue:  hihi..ik maak me daar zelf dus wél schuldig aan  :Embarrassment: ..meestal zet ik de tv of pc pas uit als ik ga slapen...dan lig ik een half uur later(na de 'avondrituelen'=wassen,plassen,briefje voor de volgende dag etc..)in mijn bed..domme aggie!!! Ik ben er van overtuigd dat dat helpt te ontspannen,die schermen bijtijds uit zetten,maar het komt er nooit van  :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo mede niet-slapers...

Ik heb ook last van in slaap komen meestal door rond dwarelende gedachtes, ik probeer dan een boek te lezen of mijn gedachtes in een gedachten/dromen boekje op te schrijven, een blokje om te gaan of beneden wat te drinken en me bezig te houden. Als ik dan wat rustiger wordt probeer ik het nog een keer. 
@Agnes, dat denken aan zwart principe werkt bij mij niet, misschien deels omdat mijn flauwvallen meestal begint met zwart zien en anders omdat ik aan zoveel zwarte dingen denk dat ik alsnog niet in slaap komt... en nee schaapjes tellen werkt ook niet  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat julle allemaal een voor jullie goed werkende oplossing, manier, medicatie hebben gevonden waardoor jullie wel slaapjes kunnen doen!
Slaap zacht en droom fijn  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------

